# FREE SOFTWARE GIVE AWAY! TRACK COWS, PIGS, CHICKENS, EVERYTHING! CLICK



## whiteconfections (Apr 11, 2010)

I am creating a new software... it will be for all species of animal and crop growing. I need volunteers I can count on to help me develop the different animal areas.  (Develop not as in code, but give me ideas/draw pictures of what I should be making.)  

Each section will have a tentative section for many different management areas;  each should have breeding, individual animal records, medical information, pedigrees, feed records, and any special sections.  (Such as egg production for chickens, stuff like that.)

I currently need volunteers for the following areas:

Horses
Dairy Cows
Meat Cows
Pigs
Goats
Sheep
Chickens 
Rabbits
Peafowl
Ducks
Pocket Pets (Rats/mice/hamsters)
Llamas/Alpaca
Dogs
Cats
Any other rabbits you think should be included.

I also need a couple volunteers for crops... people who grow the following:
Corn
Hay
Straw
Personal Gardens
or any combination of the above.

*If you would like to be a part of this, please fill out the form that can be found here *

Deal alert! All participants will get a copy of the software once the project is finished and up for sale!  This software will retail for over $50.00! 

Please view my signature for examples of other work I've done...


----------



## Nature Watcher (Apr 13, 2010)

I noticed that you have horses listed on your post but, not on the registration form???


----------



## whiteconfections (Apr 13, 2010)

Oops!  I'll have to fix that!


----------



## whiteconfections (Apr 13, 2010)

Just fixed!


----------

